# Dwight Howard - 14 and 9



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

please forgive prolific scorer for being preoccupied at the moment. i shall be taking over the honor of giving your dwight howard update of the night: 




14 pts, 9 reb, 5-9 FG, 4-9 FT





thank you for taking a moment for reflection. you may now return to your daily activities.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm surprised more people aren't talking about Grant Hill.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

lmao. Sticky this thread.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, He missed 5 Ft's, Horrible Game. Orlando's ball movement was horrible, Sorry I have a life after games on Friday night (cough).


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

But thanks for filling in *edit*.

I appreciate that.

- Not necessary. Lachlanwood32


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> But thanks for filling in *edit*.
> 
> I appreciate that.


Oh Yeah, sticky or Quote that, thanks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This type of threads are unecessary. There is a magic board for this type of thing. Cant be putting up stats for every game of this kid.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

LOL

if you saw the game the sixers doubled and tripled him a lot he needs to know how to deal with that

i really though dwight had more guard skills than he doesnt
his handling and outside shooting is on par with shaq
but than so is his vision
he still has a lot to learn
and while his speed/strength/agressiveness is very good he is still young
we will see if he is able to improve and be Eddy Curry or be KG


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> LOL
> 
> if you saw the game the sixers doubled and tripled him a lot he needs to know how to deal with that
> 
> ...


What are you saying? He is a better shooter than Shaq, and he is a good passer.

we will see if he is able to improve and be Eddy Curry or be KG??????

Are you serious? He was prolly better than Curry at age 14.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

HB said:


> This type of threads are unecessary. There is a magic board for this type of thing. Cant be putting up stats for every game of this kid.


Why don't we make one thread for stats for each game from Dwight, Jameer, and Hill?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> LOL
> 
> if you saw the game the sixers doubled and tripled him a lot he needs to know how to deal with that
> 
> ...



...:laugh:...:rofl:...n00b.


----------



## royce59 (Nov 17, 2006)

grant hill was a dominant player back in the day, shame he was sidelined by injuries!!!


----------

